# BSB orange? Red?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey guys just found out I’m really liking this bsb white recently. I’d love to pick up a roll but as far as I’m aware you have to spend like 70 bucks for free shipping from gzk and the shipping costs without that are outrageous? I could have that all screwed up I’m just going by memory.

I remember someone saying they used like a bsb red or orange because they could get it stateside soo I guess two questions.
Who was it that sells it again? And how does it compare in stretch to the white?
Oh and what color was it?
So yeah 3. 🤔😉

…or should I just try Falcon? lol


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I buy from gzk through his Ali express buddy .shipping is like £4.70 to UK. I actually messaged him one time asking about shipping costs he told me to use this for single rolls and pouches and stuff I've had all my stuff in under a fortnight aswell 🎯👊💙👍
GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store




__





GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I buy from gzk through his Ali express buddy .shipping is like £4.70 to UK. I actually messaged him one time asking about shipping costs he told me to use this for single rolls and pouches and stuff I've had all my stuff in under a fortnight aswell 🎯👊💙👍
> GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now! This is when it’s good to know people. Thanks John.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey now! This is when it’s good to know people. Thanks John.


No problem bud 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙🎯 I really recommend the green 0.65 so-bong from him it's a really nice band 👍 very similar to snipersling yellow 0.70 👍


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sling Tech in Florida sells BSB. Great guy to deal with. I also believe that Double L sells BSB as well.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks guys. Yeah I think I’m a fan of the smoothest draw I can get, with the most speed. Cromag had given me a sampler of the bsb white 4.65mm (I think?) and I rigged it 18-23 and I meant it for 3/8” but I can easily shoot 7/16 without a problem. I was pretty surprised to be honest. Not hunting speeds I’m sure but still goes at a pretty good clip! It’s freaking 4.65?!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

BSB white .5 is my favorite band atm. "The smoothest draw I can get, with the most speed", yeah, that's it. I love this band.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Sling Tech in Florida sells BSB. Great guy to deal with. I also believe that Double L sells BSB as well.


Yep they are where I get mine

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Yep they are where I get mine
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention that Double L is great to deal with also.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the BSB white, it's my favorite latex.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have been getting it from slingshooting.com a couple rolls at a time. I throw them a couple bucks and they cut the roll into tapers for me. Shipping is reasonable in cost and time, besides they always send me something for free. I highly recomend them and I am critical.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

tool said:


> BSB white .5 is my favorite band atm. "The smoothest draw I can get, with the most speed", yeah, that's it. I love this band.


Smooth as butter in 0.5 and 0.55. The white, for me, is like a chalk line to the target......an old skool chalk line, not the modern day-glo colors.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I buy from gzk through his Ali express buddy .shipping is like £4.70 to UK. I actually messaged him one time asking about shipping costs he told me to use this for single rolls and pouches and stuff I've had all my stuff in under a fortnight aswell 🎯👊💙👍
> GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks again fellas for all the input. It was pretty nice ending up with multiple options.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love the BSB. I use Double L because it’s here in Arkansas. Great folks!


----------

